# 2 months 2 days old, Ears Up?! Possible?



## Titania (Oct 4, 2014)

First of all, Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here. 

Anyways, I have a German Shepherd puppy who is 2 months 2 days old. Well, the thing is that I read from many sites that a GSD's ears are erect when they're like 5 to 8 months old. But, my puppy's ears are already erect. One stood up yesterday and the other stood up today but he's only 2months old?! Hows that possible? 

Plus, I have another dog(German Spitz) who's 7 years old. The vet told us not to let the GSD meet the German Spitz cause if the Germant Spitz unknowingly bites the GSD's ears then they won't be erect,like in eternity!! But now since the dog's ears are erect, can i let them meet? Thanks in advance >_<


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

If a GSD's ears are anything like doberman ears... the may be up but it is possible that they may fall during teething. Keep an eye on them and don't let your other dog pull on the ears until they are fully erect.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

It sure is! 
It actually happens quite a bit. And it's a _good_ thing. And like KentuckyFenway mentioned, it is common for the ears to fall during teething. They usually do become erect again, but taping or gluing the ears is always an option.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My girls ears came up around 10wks.. They do go back into the crazy ear stage a touch here and there especially through teething. 

As far as introducing the two dogs, all up to personal opinion really. There's an old tale I heard very much when getting my GSD not to mess/rub around on their ears for risk of breaking cartilage and ending up in the situation you're speaking on. While it's not totally proven to be true, it sounded logical so I did abide by the rule.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

The ears can come up quite early, it's all in the genes. The weight & thickness of the leather are what matters. The WLs tend to have smaller ears & you can see them up at a very early age. Ears can go all over the place during teething.

I wouldn't fret unless they're not up by 5 mos.

Yes, rough play with another dog can damage the cartilage.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep! My girl has had her ears up since 7wks, I brought her home at 9 wks and they went down for two days, I think mostly from the stress of changing homes. After the two days they've been up since. I'm kind of sad we never went through the crazy ear stage.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina's ears were up in the first puppy picture I saw of her from Germany at 11 weeks. They are soft but never flopped back down and they are still very soft ears. Pyrate's ears were up when he was 10 weeks old and they never flopped but he also had very thick cartilage in his ears. Most of his littermates were ears up by 3 months. Some dog's ears go up and down with teething but not all of them.


----------

